# Photobucket Fix for Chrome



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

Install this extension into chrome, and all PB pics will reappear...
http://www.clubcobra.com/forums/australian-cobra-club/139158-easy-fix-photobucket-issue.html


----------

